

The new rules for reviewing media - shadowsun7
http://kottke.org/10/03/the-new-rules-for-reviewing-media

======
shadowsun7
Something to consider: if Kottke really is right, and people are going to
begin reviewing stuff according to form (over function) - then would that not
make for an extraordinary startup opportunity? Current reviewing systems - in
Amazon and elsewhere - aren't built to handle these kinds of reviews. And the
product pages would be made a lot more helpful if there's a better way of
filtering such information (i.e.: wait for the Kindle version, don't buy the
hardcover; buy the audio book - it's got a sexy voice in it).

